# [SOLVED] White star - wifi



## Daggers88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok so I have a new laptop it been working great all but the Internet connection ...... 
It was connected to my talk talk wifi and working fine then I come home from college, try to connect and the wifi bar is empty and it has a white star above it and the laptop won't even pick up the signal 

I tried to enter it manually and it says this network is already on the laptop do you want to connect so I clicked yes and it does nothing but show me 15 other connections that are from next door etc but not my talk talk although the laptop already knows the connection I'm so confused it's defo the laptop as my iPad and computer are working fine with the wifi ???????


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: White star - wifi*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:
*netsh wlan show profiles *press enter

You will see a either just one router SSID for your home network or several if connecting in different locations delete all the profiles using command below:

Type: *netsh wlan delete profile name= " Your router SSID" *press enter and restart computer.

Connect to your router SSID again and input the network key when prompted to do so.


----------



## Daggers88 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: White star - wifi*

Hello I'm not sure how to open cmd I need this in stupid people language lol


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: White star - wifi*

On Windows 8 move cursor to top right hand corner and start menu will appear and click on search type *cmd *into search box and you will see cmd prompt in a list of Apps on left hand side right click the cmd prompt and in the toolbar at bottom choose to run as administrator and present credentials for the administrator account then click on ok. then follow the instrcutions using *netsh *from my last post.


----------



## Daggers88 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: White star - wifi*

Thank you sooooooo much I can now carry on with my bio assignment your a little cleaver


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: White star - wifi*

Hey great does that mean your wireless internet connection is now restored and can browse and download etc?

You are welcome.


----------

